# Jays Journal - lets get serious



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im james, been lifting for about 2 years now, first year was a joke just doing machines willy nilly abit of cardio and no diet in place at all (does that year even count) and as of last september been using this website and have learnt alot about bodybuidling,

in the last year tried a few differnt gym routines and diets, some working, others not so much but i am new so its all trial and error and hopefully i will have learnt from my mistakes

this year i want to take it to the next level and get some serious gains so i gatherd starting a journal will keep me motivated and also a good place to log my progress and get hints and feedback of other members (hopefully).

just got back from my holiday anyway so i think this is a good as time as ever to start fresh, after a 2 week binge of crap food and lots of crap ale!

as a former fat boy i am scared of bulking and putting on to much fat but i have realised its inevetible to gain some fat so im going to go for it anyway over the winter and then about april start a cut if i have enough size(thats the plan anyway)

so my stats as of now are..

height-6ft2

not to sure on weight, scales are broke so will get that up asap around 13-14 stone though

waist-34inch

chest-42inch

biceps-12.5 14(flexed)

shoulders 48.5inch

nek-16inch

will record all my gym sessions and diet in this log and get pictures up when i can!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

going the gym about 7 tonight food so far is..

8.00 6 egg whites 2 whole eggs

10.30 protien shake 100g oats, handful of almonds

12.30 chicken and rice

2.30 protien shake, handful of almonds

5.00 2 chicken breasts,wholegrain pitta bread

7.45. protien shake and 100g oats

10.00 salmon and lettuce


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just took some recent pics, was in alot better shape about 4 weeks ago, was doing a low carb, and since the holiday ave put on abit of fat! but i knew that would happen so it starts here!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

starting pics..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck with your goals James.

What training split are you using?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

at the moment its just one body part each night, but thats just since my holiday, i feel abit **** looking at pics of me before my holiday and then now becuase i have gained a fair bit of fat even in 3 weeks! am not sure what route to go down, will put some pics up and maybe some people can give me some advice,


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

6ft2 & 13 stone you can't be too fat mate,prob ya mind ****ing you up.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

pics are all up now! some feed back please, cristisim welcome!..


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

pics are up now !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

IMO I'd start clean bulking James.Your far from obese but lack some solid muscle & size.

Give it 3-6 months & you'll be a different man


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> IMO I'd start clean bulking James.Your far from obese but lack some solid muscle & size.
> 
> Give it 3-6 months & you'll be a different man


what do you think my diet looks like then mate? for a clean bulk? i want to bulk untill about april, hopefully then i will have some size, starting my new workout next week just geting back into the routine this week! glad to be back

tonight..

reverse pull ups (bw) 8,6,5

ez curl bar 12.5kg plus bar 8x3

hammers 7.5kg 8x3

narrow cable curls 25kg 8x3


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

james4d said:


> what do you think my diet looks like then mate? for a clean bulk? i want to bulk untill about april, hopefully then i will have some size, starting my new workout next week just geting back into the routine this week! glad to be back
> 
> 8.00 6 egg whites 2 whole eggs
> 
> ...


 What's the pro/carb/fat breakdown of the diet James?

Also what workout split & routine are you following?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

protein about 300g

carbs about 220g

not sure on fat mate..

and i went to see my p.t today and he is sorting me out with a routine on friday so i am starting that monday, he said the diet is trial and error so any tips with that are welcome?

he said he will sort my routine, i think he is going with a push/pull/legs how does that go as far as building mass and size?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

push/pull/legs is used by many with great success.

You've got 2,080 cals without the fat,what you aiming for calorie wise as a general idea?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

what am i aiming for as in cals?.. or as in body type?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

rest night tonight

food so far

8.00 6 egg whites 2 whole eggs

10.30 protien shake 100g oats, handful of almonds

12.30 chicken and rice

2.30 protien shake, handful of almonds

5.00 fish and rice


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how much rrice/chicken etc etc. im gained really well on a diet of chicken rice eggs oats potatoes and protien shakes, and still stick to them just higher ammount.

if you gain lean mass you will see you bf% go down , i did . every time i bulk i convince my self im getting fatter then take a pick and compare and notcie a loss in bf% im sure you will aswell. dont stress on gaining fat and hinder your gains it was my down fall for a long time only now am i gaining. but obv dont go scranning maccy 'ds eod lol

gd luck


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot mate, well for my dinner i had 200g of rice and then for my 5pm had about 140g, does that sound about right? i would LOVE to bulk but also loose body fat, you got any rought ideas about diet that you stuck to? what sort of weight did you put on in say 3 months?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ended up going the gym tonight and doing shoulders, geting my routine sorted tomorrow spoke to my p,t before,

shoulder press 8x3 (40kg)

side lateral raises 8x3 (7.5kg)

Upright Barbell Deltoid Rows 10x3 (25kg)


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone got any good ideas for last meal of the day?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

so basically my daily diet looks something like this. can anyone give me any pointers on it or does it look okish?

8.00 6 egg whites 2 yolks, two pieces wholemeal bread

10.00 protien shake,100g oats,handful cashews

12.00 200g wholemeal rice, chicken

2.30 protien shake, handful of almonds

6.00 chicken or fish and 200g rice

TRAIN..

8.00 post workout shake, protein and 100g oats

10.30 peanut butter on wholegrain toast..


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

james4d said:


> anyone got any good ideas for last meal of the day?


Hello mate, personally I try not to eat many carbs last thing and I also consume slow release protein so the body can feed off it through the night. Cottage cheese is apparently a good source.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer i tried that micky but i couldnt stomach it! i also dont have any carbs after about 7pm but i am just stuck for a last meal i want to avoid having the wholegrain bread if i can..


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

trying a new routine for 12 weeks, my p.t swears by it.. what do you think?

MONDAY

bench press

back rows

military press

shrugs

close grip bench press

barbell curl

TUESDAY

barbell squat

deadlift

leg press

standing calf rasies

seated calf raises

hyper extensions

WEDNESDAY

cardio HIIT

THURSDAY

incline press

cose grip pull ups

lateral raise

shrugs

skullcrushers

bicep curls

FRIDAY

barbell deadlift

leg press

hamstring curl

seated calf raise

standing calf raise

leg raises

crunches


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

so tomorrow is cheat day, just wondering anyone got any tips on eating ok still,

going the game tomorrow so leaving on the coach at around 12 and then will be on the ale all day without any proper food, any ideas?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

new routine starts tomorrow (gym shut today) cant wait !! anyone got any feedback on diet or routine? posted above


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

has anyone got a rough idea of what body fat i am in them pics aswell, 20%?


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

james4d said:


> yer i tried that micky but i couldnt stomach it! i also dont have any carbs after about 7pm but i am just stuck for a last meal i want to avoid having the wholegrain bread if i can..


Have your PB and a casein shake mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sound mate nice one, are they effective them casein shakes ye?


----------



## greekmyth (May 16, 2009)

casein is slow release so yes good choice in my opinion, will be feeding ur muscles through the night


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate,i will order some of that then! need more egg whites and stuff so ill throw it in with that order, anyone got any advice on the diet/routine?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got my new protien in, that usn muscle fuel anabolic, anyone used it? gym later for the upper body part of my routine, first time ive tried it so looking forward to it!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

last night.. upper body workout

2x12 60kg bench press

2x12 30kg bent over rows

2x12 40kg milatry press

2x12 35kg shrugs

2x12 45kg close grip bench press

2x12 20kg barbell curls

not bad for first time with the new routine, legs tonight, going to be hard! bring it on tho! diet has been good , going to measure myself on friday see if any changes positive or negative have been made!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

not the most popular of journal's but if anyone could give me some feedback on diet/routine see if im going in the right direction and also from the pics i posted is my body fat ok for a big bulk?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

james4d said:


> anyone got any good ideas for last meal of the day?


Slow releasing protein like others have said and 20g almonds.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

james4d said:


> so basically my daily diet looks something like this. can anyone give me any pointers on it or does it look okish?
> 
> 8.00 6 egg whites 2 yolks, two pieces wholemeal bread
> 
> ...


5 Whole eggs 5 egg whites, 60g Any complex carb

I'll give you some input about your diet mate.

I would personally drop carbs to around 250g. Focus on having your carbs at breakfast, pre workout, post workout and post post workout meal.

Up your protein to 300-350g and bump your Fat intake to 100+

I've put my suggestions in red.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Also dont worry about having carbs before bed, because you need carbs in your post post workout meal to recover adequately from the workout! Obviously if you train earlier in the day you will adapt the diet and will not have carbs before bed.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot mate! so what are my carbs on now? i will try and go with your diet as it looks better than mine, erm also do you think my bodyfat curently is ok for a bulk?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

your carbs are 300+ i think - Just use the mirror, if you think you need to gain weight bum up your protein and fats first, then your carbs.. If you feel too fat, lower your carbs..


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, just done a four week mini cut before i went away and i know i can loose the fat quite quickly its just i forgot to higher fats enough so lost a fair bit of muslce, at least i know now!

legs tonight

barbell squat 2x12 60kg

deadlift 2x12 60kg

leg press 2 x12 112.5 kg

standing calf rasies 2x12 20kg

seated calf raises 2x12 75kg

hyper extensions


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

legs are in agony today!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

james4d said:


> legs are in agony today!


Good times!! :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

first leg workout in a few months that, squats and deadlifts, FCUKERS!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

james4d said:


> legs are in agony today!


 Nice work James :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Nice work James :thumbup1:


ta mate, cardio tonight so thats gonna be hard!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

whats everyones verdict on HIIT? im thinkin of starting it tonight, i would prefer this to a long run, but is it as effective? and would it better to do this in the mornin whilst on a bulk?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upper body tonight, cant wait! going the gym about half 6! anyone ever tried that jacked supplement for stronger more focused workouts? any good?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got back, done upper body, good sesh!

incline press 12x2 50kg

cose grip pull ups 12x2 assisted weight

lateral raise 12x2 7.5 kg each side

shrugs 12x2 35kg

skullcrushers 12x2 15kg

bicep curls 12x2 10kg each side

enjoying this new routine alot!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good first week on the routine, rest now! out for my mates birthday tonight and then back to it monday! bring it on


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

nice cheat day today! kfc and discos all day! haha, starting cardio this week i think it might be a good idea so i dont gain to much fat on bulk! HITT in the morning, good idea?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Just found this James mate.

Good luck with your goals.

Subbed


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot mate, advice is always welcome! tired today! hate mondays! back with the diet though and gym tonight so something to look forward to!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hard day at work today, going to try some of that JAK3D before the gym see how that goes! haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmmm I liked that stuff a lot. Taking a break from PreWO Supps at the mo. Might treat myself to some around my birthday some time.

What you training today mate?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upper body mate, i do a upper body/lower body split, basiclly alot of compounds, people i know have recomended it to me they have had good results, so tonight is.

bench press

back rows

military press

shrugs

close grip bench press

barbell curl


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got back, good session in the gym, not sure if that jack3d had anything to do with it but got a few kg increase in some of the exercises, only thing is, in the 2 weeks i have been back traning from holiday i have put on 6 pound, is that to much?

my carbs last week were about 300g, this week i might lower it, today i have had about 230g, or should i keep on the 300g? feedback appricated


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

decided to lower the carbs abit, i think i am having to many, putting on abit to much fat for my liking, only going to have carbs now pre workout, postworkout and see how i get on from there! i want to bulk, but dont want to be putting on loads of fat!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I run a very similar way mate. Since i train in the morning, i consume all my carb sources by 3pm. After that its Pro/Fat and veg.

Good luck with the change mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, can i ask what your diet is atm then? big joe has just give me some good advice on my post in the gaining wait bit! just need to get a diet together now!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

decided on a low carb diet now, going to try less than a 100g a day see how i go from there, im havin about 250-300g a day now and its putitng to much fat on, so ill do this for abit and go from there!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

been trying to work out all day what to do from now on diet wise, enjoying the routine and am getting alittle bigger, but the fat thing buggs me, maybe just lower the carbs to after workout? and maybe breakfast?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/95757-cyclical-ketogenic-diet-true-fat-loss.html

Have a read of that mate. Might give you some ideas.

Only thing i would say mate, is if your on a bulk, you have to be in a calorie surplus. On a calorie surplus, your going to add some fat, its inevitable. So take away the food types (carb/fat/pro) cos it comes down to calorie intake. If your 500 calories over maintenance , it doesnt matter if it is carbs , fat or protein thats doing it, you'll still going to take on board some fat.

Dont quote me on this, but i think the lower carbs will reduce the watery look and get the body use to using fat as its primary source of energy, so when cutting comes , your body will already be primed for burning stored fat.

Honestly, i could be wrong on some of this as i've never done a low carb bulk, nor have i ever done a full cut so im learning as i read.

Maybe someone with a bit more knowledge could pipe up, but the article is good all the same. I plan to structure things like that for me also come Feb.

hope it helps


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot mate, wats your current diet like atm, you on a bulk? i want to bulk but i just dont want to put on to much fat! even though ino some will obviously come on!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

7.10AM - 100grams Oats , 1 scoop of Peanut Butter and 2 Protein scoops in a shake

8.00AM - 1 slice wholemeal bread and 4 whole eggs.

1030AM - GYM

11.30AM - 2 scoops Protein and 50g Dextrose

12.30 - 100g wholegrain long grain rice and 180g chicken

15.00PM - 100g wholegrain long grain rice and 180g chicken

17.00PM - snack (maybe tuna sandwich or wrap)

19.00PM - 180g chicken and veg

22.00PM either another shake with milk for slow release or 100g cottage cheese w/ pineapple.

On a good day thats mine.

On a bad day... i miss one of the rice and chicken meals and the other 3 move forward an hour. The 17pm snack is more oftne than not just a tin of tuna as the rice fills me up most of the day.

Carbs after 3pm are fairly low.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got back from my lower body!

ALL PB'S

SQUATS-70kg 10X3 PB

DEADLIFTS-70KG 10X3 PB

LEG PRESS-120KG PB

STANDING CALF RAISE-30KG

SEATED CALF RAISE-82.5 KG

CRUNCHES

HYPER EXTENSIONS

up on everything from last week, so going good atm!

diet today was.

7.30am 3 whole eggs and 3 egg whites

10.00 50g protien shake and handful cashews

12.30 chicken and wholegrain pasta

2.30 50g protein shake handful of almomnds

5.00 2 and a half chicken fillets and salad

8.00 pre workout shake, 50g protein 60g carbs

10.00 havent had this yet.. not to sure, ideas? maybe a shake mixed with milk?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeh, i tend to chuck in a shake before i sleep. Dont worry about Casein. Just use whey with about 300mil of milk. Will slow the digestion down.

Well done on the PBs mate, cracking stuff.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot mate, anyway off to bed now to get my 8 hours! cardio tomorw night! looking forward to it!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done on the PBs mate! Am following to keep track and it's looking good! Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate! cardio tonight! hour on that bloody bike a think!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work on the PBs James :thumbup1:

Good to see your keeping steady progress


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr mate thats the plan! steady progess is better than nothing isnt it! no point coming on saying, i want to look like john cena what do i eeed to eat? i want to look like him in a year, all that kinda s h i t e


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey mate, chest is looking good :thumb:

And don't worry mate, bodybuilding's a marathon not a sprint 

You'll get there, I wasted a bit of time at the start of my training too. Been training seriously for about 18 months now but at the start my form was kind of crap, it has never been the best tbh but I'm starting to find that mind-muscle connection now and really feel the muscle working instead of training my ego lol. For example I used to do barbell curls with no real intention, just used my hips to swing it up and didn't even squeeze at the top, now I'm controlling the weight properly and really squeezing hard at the top, causing the biceps to do more work and fatigue quicker.

Good luck man


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot mate, good tips there, just done a hours cardio tonight, forgot how hard them x trainers were! was on the bike for abit aswell! upper body tomorw! hope for some new PBS!!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upper body tonight, cant wait, going about 7!, hoping for a few new pbs, i have lowerd carbs abit lately, but not sure if i have to much! upped the fat though, so should be ok, see how it goes


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tonights upper body, went up on a few not as much as legs though, but still goin well..

incline press 25kg 10x3 PB

wide girp pullups 10x3 (assisted)

lateral raises- 7.5 kg 10x3

shrugs- 37.5kg

tricep press (bench) 30kg 12x3

bicep dumbell curls 10kg 10x3


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

could any one estimate my body fat on those pics on the first page please? im guessing about 18-20% ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, I think your bodyfat estimation sounds about right


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr sound, have to keep it about that then, and then go on a cut around febuary i think! legs tonight, am shatterd from work aswell!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done final workout of week, am done in now! going to do a fasted cardio in the morning just to make myself feel better about the bulk! everyone must get fat days! so do that about 8am, bring on next week!, heavier hopefully


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

only just realised, but looking at them pics ive posted do u think i might have a small case of gyno?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bit of cardio now to keep this fat off!, then the match later!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done a hour on the bike! now looking forward to scrambled egg on toast, and off to the match!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just dropped my mates of in town, night in for me, cant be botherd, feel the benifits tomorrow and in the gym next week hopefully!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah mate, doesn't look like gyno to me. Can you feel any lumps under the nipples?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

no mate cant feel anything like! just wanted to be sure!, day off today, dont know what to do with myself! might have a cheat meal, might not.. haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I had to work today. now munching my way through 3 servings of chilli and rice. Added plenty of chilli as fancied gettin my sweat on.

What did you decide to do on your day off mate?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just been the retail park with my mates then to have a look, nothing took my fancy though, so just going to relax and have my cheat meal later, kfc i think! or a chineese i cant decide, what you upto mate?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothing mate, just gonna watch lame movies til about 8pm then crash. Kind looking forward to the missus gettin back from her hols as i need to slam her. Might even have a conversation after.

Think i'll eat my next portion now, will pass 10 mins.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

1Tonne said:


> Nothing mate, just gonna watch lame movies til about 8pm then crash. Kind looking forward to the missus gettin back from her hols as i need to slam her. Might even have a conversation after.
> 
> Think i'll eat my next portion now, will pass 10 mins.


:laugh:sounds good to me mate!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

nice ealie night for me tonight! hopefully feel the benifits of a weekend of the ale!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

feeling nice and fresh today, upper body later in the gym, hoping to get some new PBS!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

excellent workout!, few more pbs! everything going well!

Bench press 75kg 4x6 PB

barbell row 40kg 4x6 PB

milirary press 45kg 4x6 PB

Shrugs 37.5 kg 4x6

close grip bench 40kg not incudling bar (smith) 4x6 PB

barbell curls 30KG 4X6 pb!!

made up with that, long may it continue!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent work on the PBs mate. Keep it up.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

snakebulge said:


> Excellent work on the PBs mate. Keep it up.


thanks mate, enjoying it alot atm!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well done man


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Great work mate,

Cant beat PB's, lets you know ya moving in the right direction


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Bulkamania said:


> Well done man





CJones said:


> Great work mate,
> 
> Cant beat PB's, lets you know ya moving in the right direction


thanks lads! just a quick question, does going up the weights mean ur going up in size? or just getting stronger? this routine is working for me at the moment! and i am loving the results of strength increase so far!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

want to work out my total caloires for a average day, does anyone know the formula today i had..

82g protein 50g carbs 15g fat

35g protein 15g fat

30g protein 15g carbs

50g protein 60g carbs 15g fat

WORKOUT

50g protein 60g carbs

30g protien 70g carbs

last meal havent had yet... but that comes to

277g protien 255g carbs 45g fat

what could i change here? or does that look ok..

without the last meal them values are dont forget and it comes to

2533.. this is knowere near enough is it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Strength gains mean you'll be gaining more strength, obviously. But, in the long term it will lead to more size, yes. The more weight you move, the bigger you're going to get. But just becuase a lift has gone up one week, don't expect to look bigger straight away if you get me. Takes time, sometimes you'll have a sudden growth spurt then not see anything for a few months, just how it goes


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Bulkamania said:


> Strength gains mean you'll be gaining more strength, obviously. But, in the long term it will lead to more size, yes. The more weight you move, the bigger you're going to get. But just becuase a lift has gone up one week, don't expect to look bigger straight away if you get me. Takes time, sometimes you'll have a sudden growth spurt then not see anything for a few months, just how it goes


yerr thought it went abit like that mate, how many calories are you on a day? i think im lacking abit there arnt i!

6ft2 and just under 14stone!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

saying that actually, i have alot more nuts through the day between meals so that prob bumps the fat up to about 90-100g which means my fat intake is acutally about 900 cals that brings me upto

3028 calories


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm on about 3600 - 4000 a day mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr well ill need to up it abit then! what bodyfat are you? lower body tonight, bring on the pain ha!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm not too sure, probably about 13% atm mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

legs lat night! went well,

Barbell squat 50kg 6x4 ( went down a fair bit on weight to get form right, was doing it wrong before)

deadlift 80kg 4x4

leg press 135kg 6x4

standng calf raise 30kg 6x4

seated calf raise 85kg 6x4

hyper extenssions 6x4


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

james4d said:


> legs lat night! went well,
> 
> Barbell squat 50kg 6x4 ( went down a fair bit on weight to get form right, was doing it wrong before)
> 
> ...


 Nice going James :thumbup1:

Good call on getting form sorted first


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Nice going James :thumbup1:
> 
> Good call on getting form sorted first


ta mate, no point going heavy but wrong form is there, hate seeing people in the gym doing it, so not doing it myself!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just looked on a site there daily burn, it records my cals at about 3700! so looking alot better for a bulk now!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done my hours cardio for tonight, thinking of upping this to maybe 3 times a week to trim the fat, not sure though as afer all i am trying to bulk, any advice on this?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good workout tonight, some new PBS!

incline dumbell chest press 27.5kg 4x6 PB!!!

wide grip pull ups assited 4x6

lateral raises 10kg 4x6 PB!!!

Shrugs 37.5 kg 4x6

skull crushers 20kg 4x6 PB!!!

bicep curls 12.5kg 4x6 PB!!!

no coincedece best lifts this week by far, weekend off the ale last weekend, long may it contiue, feeling alot stronger!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good progress James :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

feeling good now over all, might get some progress pics up soon! if there is any progress!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

last meal now and then off to bed! progress is good, and tomorrow am at the end of my 3rd week! going better than i expected!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good stuff and if it's going better than you expected - respect! :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

snakebulge said:


> Good stuff and if it's going better than you expected - respect! :thumb:


thanks mate! legs tonight, final workout of week! going to be hard!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

james4d said:


> thanks mate! legs tonight, final workout of week! going to be hard!


Every workout should be hard fella! Push yourself to the max and reap the gains!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerrr it is , i just mean im knackerd tonight, had a hard day in work!, thank god for jack3d


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lower body workout

deadlift 80kg 4x6

leg press- 120kg 6x4

seated calf raise- 112.5 kg 6x4

standing calf raise 40kg 6x4 PB

leg raises 6x4

not the best workout, wasnt as focused as usual, nice weekend off to recover now though


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

rest day today and tomorrow, just been to watch us get beat by newcastle, not good! might do some fasted cardio in the morning, see how i feel or how bloated i am! ha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

starting a new diet plan tomorrow, with big help from someone on the forum, so im feeling more confident about my diet now, see how this goes for abit!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Bench press 80kg 6x4 pb!!!

changed barbell row to inverted row, due to strain on back, 6x4 (10kg plus body weight)

milirary press 47.5kg 6x4 pb!!!

Shrugs 40 kg 6x4 pb!!!

close grip bench 40kg not incudling bar (smith) 6x4

barbell curls 35KG 6X4 pb!!

still going good, a few more pbs! went heavy as i could tonight and loved it, reps were lower this week as part of routine so pushed myself! v.happy with strength gains so far!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Some great lifts mate, keep it going. The Military Press is coming along nicely


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting Jay

plenty of PBs too :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Nice lifting Jay
> 
> plenty of PBs too :thumb:





1Tonne said:


> Some great lifts mate, keep it going. The Military Press is coming along nicely


thanks alot lads! goign well atm! surely cant keep improving at this rate for much longer tho? (newbie gains?)


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

james4d said:


> thanks alot lads! goign well atm! surely cant keep improving at this rate for much longer tho? (newbie gains?)


You never know mate. Just keep pushing yourself and increasing the weight until you hit a plateau and then fight through it! Keep up the good work and keep us updated. :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanjks, bad day yesdeyday, went to brenford to watch us, got beat, didnt get back till 5am, was only eating ****e (service station butties) and am starving today, one day shouldnt be to bad should it? cardio tonight,

everton are jokes atm!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Barbell squat 55kg 6x4 pb!!

deadlift 80kg 6x4

leg press 142.5kg 6x4 pb!!!!

standng calf raise 60kg 6x4pb!!

seated calf raise 105kg 6x4pb!!!!

hyper extenssions 6x4

all going good, one worry is, deadlift is hurting my back, back was bad anyway, but deadlifts make it worse, going the docs tuesday and hopefully they will sort me out, .

is there any alternative to the deadlift?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

james4d said:


> Barbell squat 55kg 6x4 pb!!
> 
> deadlift 80kg 6x4
> 
> ...


 More PBs Jay :thumbup1:

Have you tried rack pulls instead of deads?

Same basic movement but from higher basically






I've switched to rack pulls,but at a lower height than in the vid (14.5" is the lowest on my rack)


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good point mate! thanks, i will try them next time, dont want to **** my back up to bad! so they look alot less strain on lower back! , niceone power


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upper body in the gym tonight, hope for some more pbs! feeling nice and fresh, bring it on!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good traning session then!, felt good! some more pbs. as followed

incline dumbell chest press 30kg 6x4 PB!!!

wide grip pull ups assited 6x4

lateral raises 12.5kg 6x4 PB!!!

Shrugs 40 kg 6x4

skull crushers 20kg 6x4

bicep curls 12.5kg 6x4

going good still, gaining stregth all the time, just hope the size is going up!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Still following mate, your doing well. Keep it up pal.

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah well done mate, PB's every week


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

micky07 said:


> Still following mate, your doing well. Keep it up pal.
> 
> *My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal





Bulkamania said:


> Yeah well done mate, PB's every week


nice one lads,!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

deadlift 80kg 6x4

squat- 60kg 6x4 pb!!!

leg press- 120kg 6x4

seated calf raise- 112.5 kg 6x4

standing calf raise 50kg 6x4

leg raises 6x4

tonights workout!, rest now through the weekend! thinkin fasted cardio tomrow or sunday not sure yet, another good week!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just resting today and tomrow, just been in town, few new pairs of trainers, and a kfc, cudnt resist! once a week thought! its allowed isnt it!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bored today already, hate sundays! bring on the traning tomrow!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upper body, hoping for some more pbs! bring it on


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

another good session, more pbs! low reps but this is just the routine im following, high reps back again next week, keeps the body guessing i hope!

bench press- 6x3 85kg PB!!!

Inverted row- 6x3 each set till failure 12,12,10,10,5,5

milatry press 6x3 50kg PB!!!

Shrugs 6x3 42.5kg PB!!!

close girp bench (smith) 6x3 37.5 kg PB!!!

barbell curls 37.5KG PB!!!

loving the PBS again, next week will be lower weights but higher reps,

hopefully growing, feel as though i am! just arms seem to grow slow, but am happy with overall progress!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good progress again Jay :thumbup1:

Spot on mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Good progress again Jay :thumbup1:
> 
> Spot on mate


thanks mate, next week am going to 15 reps! so the weight will have to come down abit! but its all part of this 12 week training plan am on!! gonna be hard tho!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Barbell squat 60kg 6x3 pb!!

deadlift 100kg 6x3

leg press 6x3 highest it could go, not sure on weight pb!!!!

standng calf raise 70kg 6x3pb!!

seated calf raise 127.5kg 6x3pb!!!!

hyper extenssions 6x3

all pbs tonight, going good! dont like traning legs but improvments are there!


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well done mate. The trainings going well. Keep it goin :thumbup1:

*My Journal :* Members Journals - Micky07 The Journal


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

doing some hiit traning tonight, instead of my usual hour cardio, whats the best way to do this?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Training looks spot on mate, keep it coming


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, just abit of cardio tonight! might start upping this 2 3 times a week after xmas but untill then im just concentrating on lifting!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

wasnt as motivated as usual today, think i might have to up carbs abit, as i am feeling tired alot of the time, if i do up carbs what are the best times to try and get some carbs in? currently have them at breakfast and pre workout, then a shake contraing carbs post workout

incline dumbell chest press 32.5kg 6x3 PB!!!

wide grip pull ups assited 6x3 (one less weight on assisted so still sort of PB!!!)

lateral raises 12.5kg 6x3

Shrugs 45 kg 6x3 PB!!!

skull crushers 20kg 6x3

bicep curls 12.5kg 2x4.. twenty ones if anyone has heard of them.. felt them burn!

so still a few more pbs but felt tired in the gym!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Still getting PBs Jay :thumbup1:

Try having a carb meal a couple of hours before training


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr still gettin pbs so all good mate! just wasnt as focused as usual today!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good luck with the cycle mate

I will be watching


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dirty weekend food/ale, sisters 18th birthday so had a big party! was good , back to usual this monday!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

had to do one set of 15 today as part of the routine so weight went down a fair bit..

bench press 1x15 75kg

inverted rows 1x15

military press 1x15 42.5kg

shrugs 1x15 30kg

cg bench 1x15 30kg

barbell curls 1x15 27.5kg

felt sore after this !!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

lower body tonight..

squats 1x15 50kg

rack deadlifts 1x15 80kg

leg press 1x15 150kg

standing calf raise 1x15 112.5kg

seated calf raise 1x15 50kg

crunches

hypers

another good workout! legs in agony


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

cardio tonight, dont like my cardio night but suppose its got to be done, dont want to be getting "too" fat


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just doin a 15min hiit sesh, hard graft ! done it on the bike! back is still to bad to run, booked into a hoispital in about 4 weeks for a proper assement


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> just doin a 15min hiit sesh, hard graft ! done it on the bike! back is still to bad to run, booked into a hoispital in about 4 weeks for a proper assement


hope it's not too serious Jay


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> hope it's not too serious Jay


hope not mate, doctor said muscles could have gone into rong posture, because of the way i have been carrying myself, due to injury, im hoping physio can sort it, dont want a op or anything!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tonights workout..

incline db press 1x15 25kg

wide grip pull ups assisted 1x15

lateral raises 1x15 10kg

shrugs 1x15 32.5kg

skull crushers 1x15 15kg

21s on biceps 7.5 kg

arms are killen! good session again, felt abit weak though, think i need to up the carbs


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Keep up the good work buddy. :thumb: Looking good!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Barbell squat 50kg 1x15

leg press 1x15 135g

standng calf raise 1x15 30kg plus bar on smith

seated calf raise 1x15 120kg

leg raises 1x15

hard but quick tonight, next week am changing to 2x12 as part odf the routine am following,

overall feeling bigger on shoulders and maybe arms a slight bit! not sure on back or chest, will measure at end of 12 weeks


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> Barbell squat 50kg 1x15
> 
> leg press 1x15 135g
> 
> ...


You sure that bits right mate? If so, impressive


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer mate, 4 second negative and quick spring up? is that good going? ha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Geez, yeh impressive. I never go above 60kg on Seated Calf raise. Couldnt imagine doing 120kgs. Doubt my knees would take it...or my ankles for that matter.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

jut looked! lucky you said tht mate, i think mine are calf extensions! not raises! sorry


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

went out last night, good night, ended in the best way if you know what a mean! ha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

2 chicks licking your balls?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

not quite, but one ha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice mate. I had a quiet night in with my chicken. Missus went out for a meal and got a little drunk. Now i know my girlfriend very well, was waiting for it. As expected, come 3am, 10 missed calls. Now this is standard procedure for when she goes out. As is her confession this morn that she got back to her flat and munched an entire pack of OREO biscuits.

Some things will never change lol.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hahahaha!!! hows your traning goin then mate? backs bad today, need it sorting asap


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good workout tonighyt, after saturdays night out feel alot better for it..

all exercises were 2x12

bench press 75kg

inverted rows

milatry press 40kg

shrugs 35kg

close grip bench 30kgplus bar (smith machine)

dumbell curls 15kg (10kg drop set)

aching, but feeling alot better!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

legs later on tonight!, basically now what i want to do is, get to a size were i "look" big and then do a cut, because last time i cut and then in a t shirt, didnt look big at all!, so im going to just keep going untill then i think!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see your doing well still mate :thumbup1:

Bulk away :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Good to see your doing well still mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Bulk away :thumb: :thumb :


ta mate!, how long do you think going by them pics, till i look *big" if you know what i mean, i dont mean compared to some of the freaks on this site:laugh:, its just im deffo not cutting to ealie this time!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

No idea TBH mate (were all different)

just go on how you feel/look & how tight ya old t-shirts get


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> No idea TBH mate (were all different)
> 
> just go on how you feel/look & how tight ya old t-shirts get


:laugh:thats what i go on atm, and they are tighter! so its going good!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> :laugh:thats what i go on atm, and they are tighter! so its going good!


 Then it's all good lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> hahahaha!!! hows your traning goin then mate? backs bad today, need it sorting asap


Training is going good mate. Just about to prep next 8 weeks routine out. Just gonna mix up the workouts a little. Havent been able to walk properly today after Mondays legs session. DOMs are outrageous this week.

Got shoulders tomo, sadly at 6am again tho as work is being a butt f*ck this week.

Glad to see your still making good gains mate. And yes, like xpower said, save money, bulk til your clothes dont fit anymore, then cut. Save your money for food


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr pretty solid advice, nice one!, tonights lower body..

all 2x12

squats 50kg plus bar

seated legg press 135kg

seated calf ext 97.5kg

standing calf raises 50kg

hypers

no deadlifts still! backs still to bad for them!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bit of hiit tonight! keep that bodyfat at bay! traning still going good!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upper body tonight, went well, sore now as usual!

incline dumbell press 2x12 27.5kg

wife grip pull up 2x12

lateral raise 2x12 10kg

shrugs 2x12 35kg

skulls 2x12 20kg PB

bicept curls 2x12 10kg

arms are feeling worked!,


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job mate.

You doing those wide grip pull ups on a stand alone bar or assisted machine?

Cant wait til i mix my routine up. Love strength training but beginning to miss the old style routine lol.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice going Jay :thumbup1:

Still loving it then


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

on the assisted atm mate, hopefully move onto the stand alone though soon enough! yerrr mate, loving it! just hoping for some good size gains!they will come im sure! looking good in ya avi there power!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

did legs last night, just the usual and it was 2x12 not a bad workout, bit of cardio afterwards aswell, nothing major though!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

found some pictures of when i was at my lowest bodyfat, THIS ISNT NOW, just showing how i done it wrong, cut to ealie...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

and this one


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

big night out last nyt after the derby win!, going to brave the gym now!, hope i dont spew! haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

workout went better than i thought! didnt spew it anyway haha

all exercises were 3x8

Bench press 72.5kg

inverted rows

milatry press 40kg

shrugs 35kg

tricep rope pushdowns

barbell bicep curls 20kg and finished off with 21s

feeling alot bigger than when i first started, can tell by my clothes and so on! arms have finally grew abit now aswell i think! ahha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

legs tonight, had a good workout! gym was empty so quick in and out

all 3x8

squats 60kg plus bar

leg press 165kg

seated calf 105kg

standing calf 45kg plus bar

hypers

leg raises

plank

only problem is deadlifts still missing due to bad back! but my hospital oppoitment is next week so hopefully find out my problem there!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hows that back feeling mate? Seems everyone has bad backs at the moment.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sore mate! been bad for a while now! starting to get on my T I T! dunno whats up!

cardio abit later on! cant be botherd might just do abit of HIIT, not a fan of cardio when bulking can never motivate myself to do it!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

can anyone see any change in this new pic?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get a pic in similar stance,it'll be easier to tell


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Chest, lats and traps look bigger mate. But agree, stick to similar poses and make it easier on us.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Lats look bigger, doing well mate, keep plugging away it takes a very long time to achieve our goals and some of us never get there (due to ever increasing goals).


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

1Tonne said:


> Chest, lats and traps look bigger mate. But agree, stick to similar poses and make it easier on us.





Lois_Lane said:


> Lats look bigger, doing well mate, keep plugging away it takes a very long time to achieve our goals and some of us never get there (due to ever increasing goals).


thanks! i noticed my traps getting abit bigger! but as you say it takes a long time for any changes, will start proper pics up from monday..

rear double bi

front double bi

lat spread?

they the best 3 to mark progress?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

some more pics!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Leg shot is important also assuming you want a full physique.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Lois_Lane said:


> Leg shot is important also assuming you want a full physique.


yerrr i will get one of them up tomrow, battery just died on camera! think them pics show slight progress from first bunch? just so i know im going in right direction?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You've deffo grown J (sorry didn't add this in earlier post)

Keep it up mate :thumb:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Agree with xpower Jay. Definitely some growth there mate. Keep at it mate! :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> You've deffo grown J (sorry didn't add this in earlier post)
> 
> Keep it up mate :thumb:





snakebulge said:


> Agree with xpower Jay. Definitely some growth there mate. Keep at it mate! :thumb:


nice one! still got along way to go but at least am pushing in the right direction!

tonights workout

all 8x3

inclince chest press27.5kg

wide grip pull ups assisted 5th peg

lateral raises 10kg

shrugs 37.5kg

skulls 20kg

dumbell curls 15kg PB!!

close grip pull ups (4x2)

feeling nice and pumped, just want to carry on growing now!:laugh:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ealie night tonite i think! am goosed, big legs workout tomorow


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck with the legs Jay. Let's see some new PBs mate!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

snakebulge said:


> Good luck with the legs Jay. Let's see some new PBs mate!


gunna go gym about 4, hope your right mate!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

squats 60kg PB

less press 172.5kg PB

seated calf raise 112.5 kg

Standing calfs 45kg plus bar

hypers


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Well done buddy. PBs looking great. :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done a saturday morning session (due to being off work coz of rain), just did chest and biceps, no reason other than i felt like, day off tomorw, then back to upper body monday, why cant i stay pumped all day long! haha


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, would make it so much better if you could. Im off today. off out with missus for dinner and gonna load up. Cant wait. Saying that, its time for eggs and bacon.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

1Tonne said:


> lol, would make it so much better if you could. Im off today. off out with missus for dinner and gonna load up. Cant wait. Saying that, its time for eggs and bacon.


just ad eggs meself mate! ave a good day haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> squats 60kg PB
> 
> less press 172.5kg PB
> 
> ...


 Good man,keep em coming Jay :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

had a big night out saturday, died all day yesterday, and was still ****ed today! but went the gym and didnt feel to bad when i got in there! not a bad workout over all

all exercies 4x6 this week

bench press 75kg

inverted rows

milatry press 43kg

shrugs 37.5 kg

tricep rope pushdowns 45kg

bicep curls 12.5 kg


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

feeling fat today, and sort of want to cut(i always get these stupid urges) can anyone convince me it far to ealie for a cut! haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Everybody gets fat days mate.

keep bulking clean for now :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Everybody gets fat days mate.
> 
> keep bulking clean for now :thumbup1:


yerr the thing is, i am getitng bigger aswell, its just every so often i feel like i should trim down, but compared to the average person am not " fat" its just when you see some people on here you feel it, i will just power through with the bulk untill at least xmas, and see how i feel then!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> all exercies 4x6 this week
> 
> bench press 75kg
> 
> ...


Excellent workout Jay. Keep at it mate and keep with the clean bulk. You'll be glad you did come xmas when you then decide to cut!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

snakebulge said:



> Excellent workout Jay. Keep at it mate and keep with the clean bulk. You'll be glad you did come xmas when you then decide to cut!


i know mate, thts what i keep telling myself, long term its worth it, i dont want to look like one of these little 16 year olds when am cut, with hardly any muscle!:laugh:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

going the ozzy now for a consultaion (sp) about my back, i will post on here what they tell me, hope its nothing to bad!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck mate. They'll have you fixed up in no time!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> going the ozzy now for a consultaion (sp) about my back, i will post on here what they tell me, hope its nothing to bad!


 Good luck Jay


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got back, found out my posture is all wrong and need alot of physio work, waiting on a letter but once a week i think for a good few weeks! hopefully this will solve it all, im just made up its nothing to bad, so good news !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> just got back, found out my posture is all wrong and need alot of physio work, waiting on a letter but once a week i think for a good few weeks! hopefully this will solve it all, im just made up its nothing to bad, so good news !


 Great news mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> just got back, found out my posture is all wrong and need alot of physio work, waiting on a letter but once a week i think for a good few weeks! hopefully this will solve it all, im just made up its nothing to bad, so good news !


Nothing serious then Jay. Fab news mate! Now stand up straight! :laugh:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Great news mate. :thumbup1:





snakebulge said:


> Nothing serious then Jay. Fab news mate! Now stand up straight! :laugh:


nice one!

ano i need to stop being a slouch haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good leg work out! felt strong as ever!

all exercises were 4x6

squats 65kg plus bar PB!!

less press 187.5kg PB!!!

seated calf raise 135.5 kg PB!!

Standing calfs 50kg plus bar PB!!!

hypers

so a good workout over all, just need to get deadlifts back into this routine when back is sorted! cant wait! even tho i am weak on them!

will try and get a pic up of legs asap!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Plenty PBs Jay :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta power, going to some hiit later on! hate doing cardio but its a rest day anyway today so its either cardio or nothing! haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

decided agaisnt cardio tonight, simple reason, i couldt be botherd! its bulking season anyway


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upper body tonight, 4x6 went well, felt v strong in gym!!

incline dumbell chest press 30kg

pull ups assisted 5th peg

lateral raises 12.5kg

shrugs 37.5kg

skulls 20kg

ez bar bicep curls 22.5kg plus bar

felt nice and pumped! so another good week! long may it contiue!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good lad. Keep up the good work. How's the back? 



scouse_jay said:


> upper body tonight, 4x6 went well, felt v strong in gym!!
> 
> incline dumbell chest press 30kg
> 
> ...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

still sore mate tbh, waiitng on a letter about my physio, off to do legs now, so it will only get worse tonight! haha, still no deads, cant wait to get them back in the workout!!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

squats 70kg plus bar PB!!

Leg press 187,5 kg

standing calf raise 50kg plus bar!

15 min hiit,

nice rest over the weekend! feeling good


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

off the match soon! and probs end up out on the ale tonight! cant hack the saturday nights in!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

went out saturday nighy, heavy heavy night!! two day hangover, no good! going gym later on, think im going to faint!!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

got a horrible cold! didnt train last night, want to tonight, but dont know if its worth it, feel like S H I T, what everyone think?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> got a horrible cold! didnt train last night, want to tonight, but dont know if its worth it, feel like S H I T, what everyone think?


Mega dose vit c mate

take some paracetamol for temperature if needed.

If it's just a cold I'd train personaly


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd train mate if it's just a cold but if you feel like sh!t later or worse than a cold, i'd give it a miss and hammer it when you're feeling better.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Mega dose vit c mate
> 
> take some paracetamol for temperature if needed.
> 
> If it's just a cold I'd train personaly





snakebulge said:


> I'd train mate if it's just a cold but if you feel like sh!t later or worse than a cold, i'd give it a miss and hammer it when you're feeling better.


what we tlaking by mega does mate? ill just take about 3 tabs, i normally have one!

ano snake i what to train but i do feel like death warmed up!, see how i am about 6ish, getting all the food down me like! just traning is going to be a struggle!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

If you feel ok to train, go and give it your best shot but don't forget you're ill so you're gonna struggle lifting the weights you'd normally lift - however - i would still use those weights and not drop just beacuse you feel off colour. Get a decent workout in mate and sweat it out of you if you're feeling well enough to train. If you're not, leave it and see how you feel when it's time for your next session. :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr sound mate, nice one! am gunna go and try and force this illness out! cant be dealing with it!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd take around 6000mg(usually 1000mg tabs) of vit c spread through the day


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

actually had a quality workout! was off me tits on painkillers like!, this week im doing 5x5

bench 78kg!

seated row 80kg

milatry 50kg

shrugs 40kg

dumbell curls 40kg on machine

close grip skulls 35kg

made up i went now! relax all night without feeling guilty

thanks everyyone who said i should go!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one mate.

Worth getting off ya ass lol :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Worth getting off ya ass lol :thumb:


it was mate! them vitamin tabs worked a treat!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

nice ealie night tonight! feeling the effects of the workout now!


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good lad. What a difference a decent workout can make to your feelings/well being! :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done legs tonite, forgot me phone so cudnt log it down! think i improved on most of last weeks though! i hate traning legs though! bores me! might look into a new routine maybe do it once a week instead of twice?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I only do everything once a week. Couldnt imagine slamming legs twice a week to be fair. Depends how your body reacts i guess.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

my current bulking routine is upper/lower/rest (cardio)/upper/lower on the five days through the week!, anyone got any better bulking methods, push pull legs maybe?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I do

Legs

Chest/bis

rest

Back/Tris

Shoulders abs core

rest

rest

But if yours is working no need to change IMO


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer wa thinkin that mate! but i hate traning legs and its 2 out of my 4 workouts! just shooting gym now i will have a proper look at other ideas tonight!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

quality upper workout tonight! made up!

incline chest press 35kg each dumbell PB!!

pull ups 4th peg assisted PB

lateral 12.5

shrugs 42.5 kg PB!!!

skulls 25kg PB!!!

bicep curls 17.5KG PB!!!

all sets where 5x5

feeling strong!!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Keep smashing out those PBs mate. Spot on training. Keep it up.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good workout J :thumbup1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

glad to see all is going well, have you weighed in yet? what week you on? i couldnt do legs 2x per week id mentally crash lol, i train my fu;l body over 14 days spliting everything up and training eod, it was 12 days but i put chest in twice as its weak area, so one day heavy one high reps.

i find this way i ca hit everything alot harder and have more timr to recover the main thing doing it the wayi do is you MUST push it harder than usuall as thats the whole point in having so many days off between, so i split chest, arms, shoulders, back, quads and traps, hams and calfs, plus one more chest...

if your way is working though dont change, dont see the point in changing what is working...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

no mate i will way in on monady! this week ive just done upper body twiec and legs once, thatll do for this week! but normally i do 2 of each, im looking at changing in about 3 weeks, because as you say, mentally doing legs twie a week is hard!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just been reading around the internet on various sites, and they say even when bulking should have visable abs? but if i cut to get abs now, i would be tiny? so whats the right way to go about it?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Whatever makes you the happiest mate. If you want visible abs, then cut. If you want to put on mass, then dont. Entirely your choice buddy.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr thats it mate, i do want abs at some stage, but only after ive got some size! i will re access after xmas see what state i am in!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Same reason im leaving it til beginning of Jan. Christmas in my house means chocolate f*cking everywhere. Jan 1st it starts and i want to do it once and right.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just had another good workout coming to the end of this 12 week routine, this week and next week then i might start a new one or do this again but with more cardio to cut some fat down..

all exercises were 6x4

Bench press 85KG PBB!!

seated row 95kg PB!!

milatry 53KG PB!!

shrugs 42.5kg

trciep rope pushdowns (forgot to log wait, like a dope!)

bicep barbell curls (3x8) 35KG !!

very happy with size increase on this 12 week plan, just need a bit of fat chopping off!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I honestly think you look pretty lean already mate, but if throwing in some extra cardio will make you feel better then theres nothing wrong with that.

Keep cracking out those PBs mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

1Tonne said:


> I honestly think you look pretty lean already mate, but if throwing in some extra cardio will make you feel better then theres nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Keep cracking out those PBs mate.


yu just saying that to make me feel beter mate? :thumb: .

naa thanks for the postive feedback like! means alot, i guess we never see ourselves as lean, especailly when you look at some of the guys on here!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

going to do legs later on tonight, jsut having my chicken and rice now ! backs still bad but physio is booked in for next week!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done legs and some cardio, back was ina agony so squats and deads wher out! which is getting me down! but when i can do them again should make up for lost time!!..

legg press 4x12 187.5kg

thigh ext 3x10 45kg

calf extension 4x10 135kg

leg raises

crunches

15min hiit!

legs are going to be sore tomorow i think! this physio cant come soon enough, back pain is getting me down at times!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Keep at it mate,the back should be sorted soon


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just cardio tonight, feel like doing weights but not going to give in, just save for tomorw and friday, hate wednesdays bacause its only cardio, but suppose you grow when you rest


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

spitten feathers here! that cardio has just killed me off! hahaha, can feel my bodyfat gone down by about 5% just off that one go!:laugh: onli kidden


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> spitten feathers here! that cardio has just killed me off! hahaha, can feel my bodyfat gone down by about 5% just off that one go!:laugh: onli kidden


 Good session then Jay :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer it was mate! nice one! what sort of cardio you do bud?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Doing hill sprints at the mo.Sprint up walk down lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr quality that, i tried something similar on stairs, hard going!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

another good workout! just eating my tea now, starvinn!!!

incline dumbell press 37.5kg PB!!

pull ups assisted 3rd peg PB!

lateral 12.5 kg

shrugs 40kg!

skulls 20kg!

21st on bicep curls 12.5 kg!

feeling nice and big! will prob last about a hour tops! haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one Jay,glad all is going well for ya. :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate, made up with my chest press! getting near the 40 each dumbell mark!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

legs and cardio tonite jsut done! now for the weekend, off out tonight for some birds birthday and free ale from 9 till 11 i think! :thumb:

tomorow though:whistling:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

terible weekend, had a bug all weekend, eat next to nothing, just getting over it now! feel like ive lost everything! cudnt stop being sick! :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Things are looking good Jay. Hitting those PBs and well on track mate. Like was said prior, you do what you wanna do and what feels/works right for you. The abs will become visible when it's time - you can't believe everything you read on the net! Hope your feeling better after your bug. You seem really motivated at the minute so don't let anything stop that.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate, finally eating as usual today, feel alot better! just hope i havet lost to much in thse 2 or 3 days, surely it would only comeback quickly anyway? motivaiton still high as ever


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

As long as the motivation is there mate you'll get back on track no worries and i wouldn't a thought that 2-3 days would have made much difference at all. Just keep up with the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

havent been gym since friday, but think im finally getting back to myself, just been to pysio and got given loads of streteches and stuff to try, going back in 2 weeks!, hopefully get back in the gym tonight!!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

jsut went the gym not a bad workout considerin! still shi t t en far to much tho, feel like am loosing every meal i have!!, needs to be sorted asap!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

had a great night in the gym, feeling good to go into the weekend considern how bad the week started!, messed around with sets and reps just to keep it intrestng for tonight

bench press 75kg 10,9,8

wide grip pull ups 5 5 5 5

lateral raises 12.5kg 8 8 8

shrugs 40kg 8 8 8

skulls 25kg 8 8 6

close grip pull ups 7 5 3

roll on the weekend now!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to hear ya back into it mate :thumbup1:

I take it the s*its have cleared up


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice lifts mate. Glad your feeling better. Anything planned for the weekend?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr they have gone now thankfully! errrm not sure, quiet one tonight so just sit in and eat:thumb: bit of work in the morning and then see what saturday brings! what about you?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Not much mate. Work keeps gettin postponed so might just be a weekend of watching television with the missus. We shall see.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

turned into a mad one on saturday! going to go gym about 6ish and then sitoff and watch the footy!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good workout!,

dumbell chest press 32.5kg 8 8 8

Seated rows 72.5kg 8 8 8

milatry press 43kg 8 8 8

shrugs 40kg 8 8 8

rope push downs 3xf

bicep curls 3x10


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good man Jay


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate! pleased with tonight! going to keep the reps between the 7-10 mark now untill xmas and see how i stand when i start up again in jan!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice work mate.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Good work matey, stick with it!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

non traning tonight, so lower carbs, and i am feeling shatterd! long day in work!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> non traning tonight, so lower carbs, and i am feeling shatterd! long day in work!


 Best put ya feet up n chill then


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

another gudden! back into it after my little illness!

bench press 75kg 8 8 8

pull ups 8 8 6

lateral 12.5 8 8 8

shrugs 40kg 8 8 8

skulls 25kg 8 8 then 20kg set

close grip pull ups! 6 6 5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one Jay,good to see ya back at it fully now


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ano mate! shame about your injury! nothing worse at all!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

rest again tonight, dont know what is up with me lately, but i cant stop eating! literrally hungry all the time!!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Maybe your body is telling you to up the protein for more growth


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

didnt go last night, so went this morning, good workout again..

bench press 75kg 8 8 10

seated rows 72.5kg 8 8 8

milatry press 43kg 8 8 8

shrugs 40kg 8 8 8

tricep rope push downs

close grip pull ups 7 6 5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one for getting in the missed session J


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Jay, good job mate. Didn't realise you were running a cycle mate, how you gettin on with it?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

quality mate, feeling stronger than ever and put on a fair bit of size, i will put pics up when im finished, see if you can notice !


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

weekend off the ale, not drinking now till xmas hopefully!, feeling good today, eat fairly clean over the weekend, better than usual anyway, bring on tonights workout


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That's the way Jay:thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

cant wait , going soon, back is bad like, but **** it! haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bit of lower weights but more reps tonight, spice it up abit.

incline chst press 25kg 12 12 10

pull ups 12 10

laterals 12.5kg 6 6 6

shrugs 37.5kg 10 10 10

skulls 25kg 8 8 6

close grip pull ups 5 5 and then 21s to ruin the biceps!

just chillen now watchin barca !


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice man, always good to switch it up.

Watched the first half of that match. Barca were making Real look silly. Quality match tho. Any red cards come out yet?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

barca were immense! 5-0, red card right at the end for ramos a think! or could of been carvalho not sure, best performance i have ever seen a think!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

5-0!!! Sh!t!! lol. They were all over them in the first half, was obviously going to be an onslaught. Sad i missed it. Early night for me. Laters mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

same mate, see ya soon!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

night off tonight, made up coz i am worn out for some reason!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good session, but having abit of a fat day, so going to put pics up at the end of week a think,and get some advice hopefully on where to go next, maybe after xmas? little adjusment to diet maybe..

bench press 75kg 10 9 8

seated rows 72.5kg 8 8 8

mialtry 45kg 8 8 8

shrugs 40kg 5 5 5 5

rope pull down 12 12 12

close grip pull ups 8 6 5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Still making improvements on reps/weights Jay.

Keep it up mate :tongue:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ano mate, but sometimes, i want to just think, get lean first! i hate the way i think like this, but in the long run, putting on size now will suit me wont it, especailly while on cycle, and then maybe in january have a look at a cut maybe? what ya think power?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get the cycle finished & ya hormones back in order then maybe think about cutting :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerrr, thats what am thinking! got all me pct lined up like, just cant decide what to do, 10 or 12 weeks or even 14?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If ya still gaining at 10 go to 12 etc.

Just means more time to recover in theory too


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

freezing today! just finished work, rest day today! just gunna sit in all night do some internet shopping and eat


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

cant wait to get in the gym tonight, feel like abit of jackEd but the crash after it puts me off!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Jay, things still looking good. Glad to see the cycle is going well. Still going to stick natty myself, but you never know, maybe one day.

As to the crash off of Jack3d, i found if i increased my water intake during and after it reduced the effect. Enjoy your workout.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good advice that mate, ill try that next week! someone said its not wise to take when on the gear, dont know to much about it though? how long you thinking of staying natty for! best of luck to ya mate, guess im just impatiant!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hmm, prob atleast the next couple of years. Its not something i really intend on gettin into but who knows where we'll all be in 3 years huh lol.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr! i thought the same and then after a year on this board, i thought i was ready! just had a nother good session then, relax all night noww!

incline chest press 32.5kg 8 8 8

wide grip pull up (assisted) 8 8 8

lateral raises 12.5kg 8 8 8

shurgs 40kg 8 8 8

skulls 25kg 8 8 8

bicep close grip pull ups, 7 6 6


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Improved since last session again Jay

Nice one :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks x! liking the 8 reps at the moment, might change it round abit after xmas and when cycle is finished! depending on what im looking to achieve!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

days of the gym can get so boring!, eating to plan up tilla bout 6ish then a think a might have a cheat meal seein as i am staying in!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Why not mate, cold weather plus hot tasty naughty food = all good :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ano! it beats goin on the ale in town, well it dosent, but i will keep telling meself that


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

found a pic of before i started traning, fat c/u/n/t! skinny fat! haha
View attachment 52461


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

End of cycle pics in a few weeks 

Should be a pleasant surprise for ya mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hope so mate, heres one when i tried bulking with alot of carbs, look very watery and bloaty you think?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Obviously gained muscle between the 2 mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr hope my next pics that go up are a improvement on this one, going to eat like a horse now for rest of cycle!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

food intake is getting a major bump, trying to up it about 700-1000 cals , will do it gradually like,

peanutt butter/oats/olive oil will be used mostly!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

jsut been reading about doggcrap traning, http://dc-training.blogspot.com/2005/11/dogg-pound-training.html

might start that this week, not sure though, any feedback?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Never looked at it mate. Will give a decent read through later if get the chance.If your still seeing improvements and hitting PBs i dont see the need to change anything up. Wait till you start plateauing.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tbh mate, i feel im pateauing now, im going yp up food intake about 700 cals gradually, and see where that leaves me!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Should see some energy improvements i should think. Add to that the gear. Should make for a good few weeks yet. Personal choice, but looking at your numbers your putting up, i'd stick with it til you get 2 weeks of failure to break pbs (be it weight or reps) and then consider a switch up. Luckily for me, im cuttin in 4 weeks, so its all gonna be new for me. Not done it before so kinda just gonna see what happens. After cutting, back to strength training and as much food as i can shovel in my gob.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

I agree Jay to be honest. If you're still gaining and/or hitting PBs most sessions, you're still gaining the effects with whatever routine you're currently using. Increasing your calorie intake should help those gains even further but can't see the point in changing your training regime till you get to a point where you're making no improvements over a couple a weeks. Stick with it mate and see how it goes before you start chopping and changing - especially if you're still seeing achievements. :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Upping cals wont hurt(should help IMO)

He's quite possibly still pulling PBs as the CNS improves & uses more fibres per rep


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for the advice lads, i will stick with it i think then till xmas, then maybe see a change from then, what does that last bin mean power, cns and muscle fibres? haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Central Nervous System using more muscle fibres per rep now than when untrained.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

is that a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

A good thing,was just theorising how you can lift more weight without more muscle when you get to the point when calories are not spare to grow more muscle(not saying ya aint grown)


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

oooo i get ya, no point starting anything new untill xmas anyway i dont think, ill keep with this and then as i am anyway access the sistuation in january, cut/bulk/routine all that might get changed


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

had a excellent workout, usual routine, dont know if its because i have upped carbs abit, or just concidence but best workout in ages!

bench press 78kg 10 10 8

rows 80kg 8 8 8

milatry 45kg 8 8 8

shrugs 42.5 kg 8 8 8

tricep rope pull down 3xf

barbell curls 30kg 8 8 8

all pbs in terms of reps/weight

very happy


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice mate. And yes, when i had heavy carb days on a saturday, i tended to smash sunday bench, so very poss that.

Or psychological. Either way, top job mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, yer it could be psychologcal, but either way, the weight/reps are going up so am not botherd what it is! haha, and i did have a big pizza last nyt, cheat meal! haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting Jay


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

upping cals now, im struggling abit to get enought though, added oats to one shake, extra peiece of woholemeal with breakfast, more peant butter, is there any good clean weight gainers? dont want any of the sugar crap


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You tried adding extra olive oil to food etc


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/weight_gainer_elite looks a nice gainer

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/hurricane_evo if ya feeling a bit richer


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

look good but its just the cals i have a problem with, my shakes already have more than that in now, well one a day, can you have oats at mid afternoon aswell? or is that late to be habing them?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Get theem oats in ya jay  mid afternoon is fine


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sound mate, will have 10am shake with oats and 2.30 shake with oats, that will bump up cals alot, and from a clean source!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

xpower said:


> You tried adding extra olive oil to food etc


This x2 mate.

Personally i dont need to eat a lot of food to feel full. Its not the cals i suffer with, its the constant appearance of food on a plate. However, if you bang a tablespoon of EVOO in every meal you have (for me - 15g per tablespoon per shake, meal ie 3 - 4 meals per day) thats an extra 60g of healthy clean fats and 550 calories.

Works for me.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

nice one 1tonne, does add up that like!, is bulking all about cals basically, aslong as there clean, does it matter where they come from. fats/protein/carbs


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Im not the best with diets , but bulking (IMO) requires intaking enough calories to cover daily requirements (BMR) plus those spent on working out, plus a little extra to feed the growth.

Too much = fat gain + muscle gain

I wouldnt worry too much mate. If you hungry then eat, if not then dont. simples


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sound mate, sounds like good advice, im just getting sued to my daily amounts, am slowly upping untill i find the perfect spot of gaining v fat gain, so should work out ok, home ealie today, was working in bolton bu job and nock so happy days!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

went for something abit differnt tonight, 3 sets till failure, 15 sec rest between them,

inclince db bench 35kg 9 3 2

pull ups 10 5 4

lateral 12.5kg 10 6 4

shrugs 42.5kg 11 6 4

tricep skulls 25kg 11 4 3

bicep curls 12.5kg 11 6 5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bet that hammered ya mate 

always nice to change it up now & agauin


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer propa mate, am in agony haha! never done nothing like that bfore and traning partner suggested it so thought why not!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

didnt train tonight, long day at work, and totally shatterd, going tomrow morning instead!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just trained then,legs and bi/tri need to bring them up to scratch, my arms grow so slow!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good on ya for gettin up on a Saturday Jay :thumbup1:

Bi/TRi so slow,like most of us lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

is that the case for most people? my traning partner makes it worse his arms seem to double in size the second he does a curl!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

My arms have been the slowest body part for me over the past 12months. Tried having an arm day, not having one. Now I'm trying a day specific for bi and separate one for Tri. Minimal sets and workouts, just 20 mins of direct heavy work. Shall see what happens lol. Been out of gym all week and most of last week was a mess. Diving everyday screws my gym sessions so just gotta wait tip this job finishes. Good job on the sat workout mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

am the same tonne, ive tried all differnt methods, not growing though, well they are but slowly! sure it will come in time


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tired today, had abit to drink on saturday, still catching up, hopefully still have a good workout!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ended up with a good workout! started d.c traning, bit of my own just using that model

dumbell chest press 35kg 9 4 3

milatry 50kg 9 4 3

skulls 5kg 9 4 3

pull ups 10 5 3

rows 80kg 8 8

feeling qute big today, for me!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

rest night tonight, still feeling sore from last nights, good times!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

gong to have to nok oats on the head, bloated far to much of them, people have commented on face and so on, can i use fats to get cals in or do i have to be havng a certain amount of carbs? me and carbs dont get on!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fats are fine mate,you only need a certain amount of carbs for fuel


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how much is a certain amount you think? im going to just have carbs for breakfast/pre/post and all the rest of meals high fat/protein


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan mate TBH


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

so is it ok to get your cals from mostly fat protein and just use carbs for fuel?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> so is it ok to get your cals from mostly fat protein and just use carbs for fuel?


 Perfectly fine mate.

How many do it


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Most definately. :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks as ever lads! carbs can be lowerd nw then, hate the way if i have even a moderate amount i bloat like a beach ball


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

tonights workout went well,

biceps curls 12.5kg 10 8 7

reverse curls 20kg 12 10 8

seated calf raises 12 12 8

deadlifts 90kg 7 6

squats 70kg 7 7

starting the new carb routine tomrow see how that goes, less bloat hopefully


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

serious pip today! in agony in work haha, hopefully go tonight


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Bit of PIP every now n then is good for ya


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dosent feel good! anything to help it? told me mum and dad i walked into my car door! haha, lowerd carbs today due to rest day, but even tomrow not usng as many carbs, just fuel


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Not much,ibuprofen,massage it & hot baths.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

starting to think of doing a cut in march after my birthday, (4h march) , as i will be off the ale for a while, best time to do it and then when i get to low enough bodyfat, start a lean bulk and just slowly grow without ever getting fat, and should finish cut roughly summer time, 8-10 weeks mid may time


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

me before i started traning, fattttt as F C U K!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Quite a difference mate.

Done yourself proud imo :thumbup1:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Big changes mate :thumb:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks, looking at that keeps me going, ive gone from that to what i am now, so the next stage hopefully in about 12-15 months i will have the same differnce from now!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just measured waist and its 35, where as 3 days ago it was 34, but since then i have lowerd carbs? how does that work


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Prob a bit bloated in the belly/intestines.

Give it a few days to settle the re- measure.

Always do it at the same time of day too as of one is first thing/& the other late on the food you've eaten will change the measurement.

I always measure first thing after a cr*p as it's consistent that way


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer quiet weekend this wekeend so i will re messure on monday and hopefully its gone down again, its spurred me into cardio mood though, going the gym now to do 45mins on the bike!, every cloud haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

done some tranng at home today, gym closed!, just bit of hiit on the stairs haha, press ups/pull up bar/dumbells, not as good as gym obvously but was crackng up not doing anything!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice jay lol, now thats commitment!! Im lazing around in bed all day munching everything in sight


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

get in Jay.

How the the stomach?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

haha! honestly if i dont do anything i crack up!, ermm im scared to measure tbh power. im going to measure it on wednesday! hopefully should have lost it then, are some people just not ment to bulk? when i try and crank cals up i just put on fat, its a joke!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Everyone can bulk mate, think its just a case of whether you want to forget how you look and aim to put on the most amount of mass possible (especially if your on cycle). Decent cut should last around 12 weeks. If i was as lean as you , i dont think i would worry too much.

oh and just looked out my window and we've had 2in snow in an hr. Gonna be a long christmas lol.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i know but i want to look good most of the year, not just summer if that makes sense? i wouldnt say i am lean even though alot of people same to think i am! what bodyfat is lean would you say?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Dunnow mate, never considered body fat, just gone by mirror. Cant help you with that one bud.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr i know what you mean, so do i, but if waist gets bigger, isnt that a bad sign obviously? and if i carried on it wud just get bigger>


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends i guess. When i switched from carb diet to fat, i noticed a 9lb drop in weight. They soon returned once i went back on to carbs (cheaper). Your putting on size mate, so your waist is gonna get bigger. Obviously if your putting on more than 2-3lbs a week, might be worth dropping back on the cals, albeit carb of fat, but if your creeping up at a steady rate, as does your strength then i wouldnt worry about it.

I dunnow mate, whatever you think works for you. Set a calorie level then increase and decrease as you require. If your planning a lean clean bulk all year round, then expect to tighten up and gain muscle at a slower rate.

Or , accept your going to put on some fat. Revel in the fact your body has all the nutrients it needs and grow faster. 12 week cut and see whats left. Personal choice really.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerrr thanks mate, its a tough one, becuase on here i see people bulkng whtout gettng to fat, but when i try my face/wasist just goes fatter, and its not a look i like, so im going to have to go down the lean bulk route i think, it might take longer, but i will look better than looking fat?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

shatted but tempted to go out tonight because am so bored, dont no though! hmmmm


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good workout tonight, felt kancerd going but ended up doing well,

bench press 80kg 10 8 5

lateral raise 12.5 kg 8 6 5

rope pull down 40kg 10 8 6

lat pull down 50kg 12 10 8

inverted rows 10 7 5


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Still going strong mate.

When is this cycle finishing?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

not sure yet, becasuse dont want to start pct over xmas due to gym being shut and things, dont think itn would be best idea, as i could loose my gains, might keep it going till january, ****ed me back up yesterday at the gym, in agony!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Howdya fook your back mate?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

in the gym, just twisted akward i think!, on iburfen now! had a 12 hour sleep and feel so flat! not good!, you ever had anything similar?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Hope the back gets better quick mate


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

No mate , one thing i've been lucky with is havent picked up any injuries. I lost form once on military press and almost damaged my left shoulder. Went dead numb and had nothing from it for remainder of workout (2 sets lol). Think i got lucky there, felt it go so pulled back before i made it worse.

What, twisting to pick something up?

As to waking up flat? What do you mean, hungry and small? I always seem to wake up hungry, more i eat, worse it is. And yeh, tend to have a flat guy and tighter skin but thats off to fook as soon as brekkie is in  back to jelly belly again lol.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

haha, just feel ded small today when i woke up! all in the head as usual i think, had 2 meals down me now, runnng out of protien tho so got to go and buy some later on!,

thanks xp, hope it gets better myself!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Order well in advance if coming from offline mate. Even BBW delivery took 6 days to me. Not them, mail system to be fair.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ive got 2 scoops left!, luckilly enough i buy it off some p.t round here so just got to drive to his tonight and should be sound!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just picked it up! rest day today, even though i hate them, just slob about all night!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nothing wrong with rest days mate. Just chill and eat  a lot


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Need thje rest mte.

Feet up #& eat


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thats the plan! just got some stuff through, online shopping ive found ave got myself to a akward size now, legs dont seem to fit in jeans like they used to, not saying there massive, just dont fit in the jeans i like, and i think i will have to uy 36 waist with a belt from now!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

cycle has come to a end for own reasons, dont fancy being on over xmas and other things(due to drink), will post update pics tonight or this week! pct to start 2 weeks from today


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

got my pct sorted now, picking that up later, do i start that 2 weeks after last jab? when will i start to feel a "crash" alot of people have warned me about this, and im pretty scared, because im feeeling good atm! haha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

3 weeks IMO


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

any reason for this xp or just what you find best (dont mean to sound snotty) just wondering


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Best to have the test clear the system as starting PCT to early is a waste


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer mars agrees aswell, 3 weeks it is! thanks alot xp


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

gym wasnt ment to be shut today but now it is, so home workout i think! bit of a bummer


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

hi bud,

If I were you I'd try get it out of your head and stop listening to people about the crash, if you think your going to crash, you more than likely will, its mostly mental.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate good point, gym is back open tomorow i think, just been doing press ups for now whie its shut then get back proper tomorow, diet has been off over xmas for about 5 days, ale and sweets, but have tried to keep proten as high as pos!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

was back in gym today, felt good to be honest, been eating **** and had about 2 nights out since last went and stll went up on weight, and plus its been over 2 weeks since last jab? pleased i must say!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to hear Jay.

You'll be fine on PCT mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate, hope your right (you have been with everything so far) haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

still not eating back on track yet, feel as though ive put on some fat even in just 6 days, havent been eating loads of ****e just abit more than usual, cant wait to get back into normallity of gym and diet agian!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> still not eating back on track yet, feel as though ive put on some fat even in just 6 days, havent been eating loads of ****e just abit more than usual, cant wait to get back into normallity of gym and diet agian!


Lol i've just had a pizza if that makes you feel any better... enjoying my food though before i cut in Jan 

And i'll be in the journal section now im focusing on progressing again so will pop in here, oh and the pics in my journal are still there.. they are just with an image hosting thing so can sometimes take a while to pop up when you open the screen... good luck on your quest mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot raptor, i think am due a cut soon, maybe about march, need more size first though, we seem to be pretty alike on the ale/party scene ha!, just shame ya a manc:tongue:

onli kidden


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

It's hard work this time of year aint it mate.

too much chocs etc luring you astray lol

Just munched a bag of minstrels myself lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

scouse_jay said:


> thanks alot raptor, i think am due a cut soon, maybe about march, need more size first though, we seem to be pretty alike on the ale/party scene ha!, *just shame ya a manc* :tongue:
> 
> onli kidden


Im back in spain now mate spend most my time here although was back in manc at xmas.. had some mad times.. i'll tell you about them sometime.. add me on facebook i have repped you my name, and yeah if your still looking for size and not gaining too much fat keep bulking until you feel ready for a cut, no need to do an all out cut if your not near your desired size, often just tweaking the diet can drop bf whilst stil gaining although its a very fine balance to get right, i find dropping the carbs back a little is best if i start to gain whilst lean bulking


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Hiya babe, just dropping by to say i WILL catch up on your journal.....just wanted to flaunt my ass to let you know i was here and reading Hope all is well


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Ser said:


> Hiya babe, just dropping by to say i WILL catch up on your journal.....just wanted to flaunt my ass to let you know i was here and reading Hope all is well


thanks for the ass flaunt, yerr thanks ser! hope to see you around alot more!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

stll havent got back to it, tuesday it will be diet/traning, cant wait, feel all fat and horrible! bring on 2011, hope for some of my best changes, will probs start next cycle sooner than planned and then have a bigger break, want to loose bodyfot whilst gain a bit of muslce!

going to cut the fat off to see what state i am in muscle wise!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

getting all my food today for diet start tomorow, going to still have carbs, but add alot more cardio and might carry on cycle, main reason i stopped becuase i knew diet would be **** over xmas!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I thought you were due an off period now? With PCT run? (sorry, not up on AAS use so soz if making no sense mate)


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i am due one , but i might extend cycle abit, not sure, going to read up about it!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

do people think for some people its actually impossble to bulk lean? i find when i bulk i cant help but add fat


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

back in the gym tonight after diet starting today, bring it on! (guessing im going to be weaker than last time out though)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You'll be fine mate.

Get that iron lifted


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hope so mate! hope so! pct starts tomorw!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

pleasently suprised, lifts are either up or stayed the same,3 weeks since last jab, so must all be out of me, and had 2 weeks of hardly and traning and **** food, its a funny old game? obvously lost a bit of size, but i should be able to get that back before next cycle in april or when ever ..

bench 85kg 10 5 3 PB

milatry 45kg 45kg 10 8 5 PB

skulls 25kg 8 5 3

inverted rows 10 7 6

wide grip pull ups 8 6 4


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

happy days Jay 

Told you it'd be fine


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ano mate, carry on bulking untill next cycle now,and then cut when am back on, sound like a plan?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Keep it clean n you'll be fine mate


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Lookin good mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate, where about you from?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm gonna hazard a guess of Liverpool


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

haha i know that! rest night tonight for me! just been sunbeds and now to chill haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

curls 15kg 10 8 6

reverse curls 25kg 10 8 6

calf raises 60kg 10 9 8

deads 90kg 6 5

thigh extension 65kg 10 9 8

all with extreme stretching,

quite please with tonight,first time done legs in a while due to xmas and things, bring it on!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice to see the momentum is building up again 

Keep it up mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer mate, feeling back on to again now! look like you one day ha!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

saturdays traning went well,

chest press 35kg 9 5 4

laterals 12.5kg 8 7 6

tri behind head push up 7kg 8 7 7

lat pull down 72.5kg 9 5 3

t bar rows 65kg 8 6 5

feeling as storng as i was on cycle, but not feeling as big:sad:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Size will come back when on again mate.

As long as ya keeping the strength the all is well


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr thats what i thought, you know when i go back on, how long does it usually take to get back to the size you where?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

With a dbol kick start about a week or 2


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> With a dbol kick start about a week or 2


sounds good to me, febuary i think i will be back on!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

feel as though i need to up cals abit, but cant get much more food down me and oats bloat me to hell, finkin of a mass gainer but arnt they just full of sugar?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

There is a lot of sugar in then. Eat more mate lol, more you eat , the more your body will want it. What's your diet at the mo?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

current diet is..

6 eggs scrambled 3 piece wholemeal

protein shake and paenutt butter

chicken salad/peppers/olive oil

2 chicken breasts/bacon/differnt type of sauce depending on what i feel like

gym

post workout shake protein/dextrose

5 eggs/ 1 piece wholemeal


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks alright to me. If u want to add a little just increase the serving size of the meals where u can a little mate.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i thought it was ok, but i dnt seem to be gaining much atm!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

What is much? Remember u can't force feed yourself into growth, you'll just add fat. If your gaining 1-2lb a week then u should be good. I personally think 2lb a week is a bit high. That's 100lb a year. Bare in mind your assisted bber would expect around 20-40 pb muscle a year if everything was spot on, that's a lot of added fat.

Stop worrying bud, the gains will come I'm sure


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer sounds good, just some days u have small days and wonder where its all going wrong dont you!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

was tired going the gym tonight but ended up doing ok!

barbell curls 25kg plus bar 8 5 3

hammers 12.5kg 8 6 4

rotarty calf machine 150kg 10 8 6

hamstrng extension machine 72.5kg 10 6 5

leg press 180kg 8 6 5


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see your keeping the faith mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerrr tbh i think i might have had the crash bit out the way now, just feel like i did when i was natty, small and weak! haha not going to lie i am already looking forward to next cycle! think i will go with same course and just eat more! maybe throw in about of dbol at end this time aswell though!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

always nice to have something to look forward too


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer mate (looking good in avi as usual) need some help, getting very bored of my lunch meal, packet chicken and lettuce/pepers/onion/olive oil, what could i change this to?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm a big lover of mince beef myself

either 5% or 12% fat depending on calorie needs atc some veg(birds eye frozen is handy,the one portion packs)


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

not a very good cook, so do i just do that the night before and have it cold?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Mince is by far my favourite meal of the day. Easy to cook and so much more flavour than chicken. Cook 800g at a time, split it into 4 and buy some of those microwaveable veg packs or cook it and warm it up. Either, great fat and protisn levels and taste great. I grate some cheese on mine as it's part of my macros and it's delicious. Can even make homemade burgers and have those at work as a snack also. Calorie dense snack hmmm!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks alot! mince is on tomrows shopping list then!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

it's dead easy mate.fry off the mince till cooked then microwave at work etc.

Can add a little gravy too for flavour if you desire


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking forward to traning now, going abou half 6, going to jump on sunbeds aswell, feelin pale!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good workout out again! deffo feeling abit less superhuman this week but still focused as ever when in gym, just getting there can feel abit tired!

chest press machine125kg 9 6 3

shoulder upriht rows 35kg plus bar 7 4 3

tri rope pull down 45kg 9 5 4

close grip lat pull down 65kg 8 8

back thickness seated rows 65kg 8 8


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

new pics aswell, anyone notice any diff?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You've grown old boy.

Just take a look at your original pics side by side

Shoulders/arms/back all noticeably bigger mate


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

X2 xpower

And to add to that, think u need to stop worrying about your bf levels. You look nice and trim mate!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

xpower said:


> You've grown old boy.
> 
> Just take a look at your original pics side by side
> 
> Shoulders/arms/back all noticeably bigger mate


thanks alot, means alot! can you do me a side by side one if its not to much bother, am no good on computers! ha



 1Tonne said:


> X2 xpower
> 
> And to add to that, think u need to stop worrying about your bf levels. You look nice and trim mate!


niceone mate! made up! do you think i need to just man up and bulk away?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

If it were me, I'd track weight gain over the next month. I'd your not hitting atleast 1pm a week, would up it a lil. Only you can really answer that tho.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer good shout that, i will weigh myself in the morning and then go from there. and in 4 weeks will see what my weight is again!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Defo some growth there mate, keep up the good work... if trying to progress its good to try and keep the narcs and alcohol to a minimum, i know i drink most weekends etc but im not looking to grow anymore so its a bit different... good luck mate, and personally i think you're no way near needing to cut


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate, nice one for the feedback, does the alchol stunt growth alot ye?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

also feel terrible today, just got in from work, dont know if its to do with pct and that or just chance,just feel tired and run down!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

paracetemol eased the cold abit, ealie night though for me!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe get some vitamin c and d mate. Sure both are supposed to give your immune system a boost. Sure you'll feel better tomo bud!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer been on the vitamins aswell mate! thanks, im sure i will aswell!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Keep ya chin up mate & push through whatever is causing the issue.

Keep the food going in & the fats


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate, feel even worse today, need the weekend for a lie in, go the gym tonight then am off the weekend anyway so should be able to manage!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

still feeling terrble, runny nose is recking my head now aswell!, gunna train about half 6, dont think it will be upto much but will put my mind at rest! haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

change of plan, going to train tomrow instead, tonight would just be a waste dont feel upto it at all!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looks likem im talkin 2 meself here but tonight went well in the end got meself motivated!

machine dumbell curls 50kg 9 6 5

reverse curls 25kg 12 10 7

calf rasises stand 80kg 8 7 6

thigh ext 72.5 8 7 6

ham,sting curls 8 8

few pbs aswell even!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good lad. Nothing like a good lifting session to be back a cold.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> looks likem im talkin 2 meself here but tonight went well in the end got meself motivated!
> 
> machine dumbell curls 50kg 9 6 5
> 
> ...


 That's the spirit mate.

Unless your bed ridden then get ya ass into the gym.

The next couple of months are important for you to keep on top of things mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerr i thought that myself mate! even though im keeping strength, i feeel like am loosing size every bloody day! not sure if its in my head or what but i think i am!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

typical boring rest day /night today, cant do much because of cold so just sleep it off hopefuly!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

cant wait for the gym tonigt, bin ill all weekend so looking forward to it more than usual


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bench press 90kg 6 3 1 PB!

milatry press 50kg 7 4 2 PB!

skulls 30kg 6 4 2 PB!

close grip lat pull down 87.5kg 6 5 PB!

inverted rows (2s pause at top) 7 6

lots of PBS! very pleased, frustrated that im stronger than ever but not as big as i was a few weeks back, but suppose thats life!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nicely done Jay.

look at the silver lining man not the fecking cloud lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

hahaha! its hard though, coz when i look in the mirror alls i see is the cloud! thanks for encorugemnt though!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

aching today! good sign


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

should of been a rest night tonight, but working late tomrow so went tonight

dumbell curls 17.5kg 6 4 3 PB!!

hammers 15kg 6 5 3 PB!1

standing calf raises 90kg 7 6 5 PB!!

dedlft 95kg 5 5 PB!

thigh extension 72.5kg 7 7 PB!!!

pbs all around ! made up


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work again mate 

Keep em coming


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

rest night tonight, just bit of retail therapy and sunbeds, burnt to a crisp! haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

monday tuesday friday this week due to personal reasons, cracking up here 2 rest days in the week!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

first day back in 3 days, cant wait ahha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Enjoy mate #


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

excerllent workout, getting some good stregth lately from somewhere, cals have been upped slightly could be that, and added more red meat?

chest dumbell press 40kg 6 3 2

upright rows 40kg without bar 7 4 2

tri rope pull downs 60kg 6 4 3

back widt pull ups (3rd peg assisested) 6 5 4

seated rows 87.5kg 6 6

all with extreme stretching, enjoying this programme atm!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sex drive still low, hopefully come back sooner rather than later! haha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

heavy night out saturday, few steps backwards in thats respect, back to normal today though, gym tonight


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dumbell barbell curls 30kg plus bar 8 4 3 PB!

forearms reverse curls 35kg plus bar 6 5 5 PB!

calf raises 100kg 7 6 5 PB!

thigh extension 80kg 6 6 PB1

hamstring machine 80kg 8 8 PB

all pbs again, hoping i dont hit a brick wall for a while ha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

excellent stuff mate 

becoming a habit this PB thing


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

well in mate, do you think am doing enough set/reps? stregth is going good, just dont know if im doing enough?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

6-12 is the general range for hypertrophy so your in that range.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sound mate, sounds good to me, thanks for help


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

trained again today due to work this week needed to tonight aswell..

pressups with 25kg weight 6 6 6

lateral raises 15kg 6 5 4 pb

tricep behind head dumbell 22.5kg 7 6 5 PB

lat pull down 87,5kg 6 6 PB

back dumbell side rows 30kg 7 7 PB

all good again! feeling abit ****ty though, headaches and that, but at least traning is upto scratch!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

some nice morning after pain today !


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good workout then Jay


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Faaaar too many PBs for my liking 

Jokes. Top job lad.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate! nice rest tonight, just had stake and stair fri!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

another good workout, pbs again,

machine dumbell curls 60kg 6 5 4 PB

hammers 12.5kg 7 7 6

closegrip pull ups 7 7

calf roatry 150kg 8 8 8 PB

thigh extension 87.5k 7 7 PB


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just went to town with a kfc, cudnt resist, o well im bulking ha


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sat here with a stella or two myself jay


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sounds good mate, dont be getting to angry now!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

out soon, mates birthday, planning on taking it easy...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking forward to getitng in the gym tonight, hoping for more pbs!, been reading up on lean gains diet, might try it


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

another good workout!

bench press 92.5kg 6 3 2 PB

mialtry 52.5kg 6 5 3 PB

skulls 20kg 6 3 1

close grip lat pull downs 95kg 6 6 PB

invertew rows (5 second pause at top) 8 4

more pbs! hopeing to get 100kg bench by summer


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting Jay


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how boring are rest nights, my chest is in agony from last night, but i still want to go gym!, i just keep telling myself am growing as am sitting here to make it bearable


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

went for a differnt approach tonight, bit more reps/sets just to shock the body for a change

21s on biceps 25kg

20kg 7x3 biceps

close grip pull ups 5 5

reverse curls7 7 7 20kg plus bar

calf raises 90kg 10 10 10

thigh extension87.5kg 8 8 8


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Always nice to switch it up from time to time

Keeps things buzzing along nicely


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer thats what i thought and top marks on your lean mince shout, cant get enough of the stuff, mixed with veg and abit of cheese!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Easy & tasty


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

traning later on, cant wait, one last session before the weekend break!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good workout,

dumbell chest press 40kg 7 5 3

lateral raises 15kg 7 5 4

rope pull down 55kg 7 7 6

wide grip pull ups (2nd peg up) 6 5 PB

seated rows 95kg 6 6 PB

all pbs in reps, just seated rows and wide grips in weight, liking this routine atm must say


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

had one of them workouts where ya get there and ya just not in the mood, dont get me wrong didnt do to bad, but the focus just wasnt there, didnt even bother to log it, o well roll on wednesday


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Can happen jay.

just get ya head in gear & carry ion mate

Then read what it says under xpower lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ino mate very very true, but that was my first workout in about 10plus weeks, so not all bad!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

done abit cardio tonight first time since before xmas! am shatterd, 30min decent paced run!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

been reading about keto, going to start that in about april i think, its either that or leangains diet, just having a look at both, want to be fairly cut for summer


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just went through 500g of lean mince for me dinner! greed foooker!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

done something differnt again tonight, traning partner wasnt there so cudnt go as heavy on certauin things

bench 60kg 10 85kg 5 88kg 3

lateral racise 15kg 7 7

closegrip bench 30kg 10 40kg 8 50kg 6

lat pull down 87.5kg 7 7

back dumbell side rows 30kg 8 8

feeling gooood


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Lateral raises...kill me every time...an exercise that makes everyone feel like **** during it...but the burn after is awesome.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer mate, love it! was on 7.5kg in september made up wif progress atm!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

not going to traing tonight, pain in bicep/forearm joint area,going to let it heal over wekeend, best bet i think


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

staying in tonight is proving so hard, craving townnn!!!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ended up going out saturday, didnt get to ****ed though, so traning wasnt effected

bench 92.5kg 6 3 2

mialtry press 55kg 6 4 3 PB

behind head dumbell (tricep) 25kg 7 5 3 PB

close grip lat pull down 87.5kg 7 7

seatd rows 95kg 7 7 pb

very happy with pbs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work as always mate.

Good to see your bang at it still


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate, loving it still, nearly as much as im loving mince haa


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

forgot to log yesterdays workout, went well. few pbs

bicept barbell curls 32,5kg plus bar, 7 5 3 PB

forearm reverse curls 30kg plus bar 7 5 4 PB

calf raises 110kg 7 5 4 PB

thigh ext 87,5kg 6 6


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

also at a stage now, cut or carry on what im doing, wanting to try keto but also dont feel big enough, any help/?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Pic updates first me thinks...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer gud idea mate, will try and get some up


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

jsut some random shots, any one got any


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Still pretty lean. Crack on. Did liverpool win?

****nal smashed Barca  Cracking game it was!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im a blue mate, fink it was 0 0 tho,

anyone else got any feedback?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

HA! Was trying to guess the game in the background and sure liverpool were playing last night


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

it was benfica a think mate, they won 2-1!, traning soon! think am going to crry on bulking for now


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anotehr good workout!

chest machine 125kg 8 7 6

lateral raises 17.5kg 6 5 3 PB

rope puill down 60kg 6 5 4 PB

wide grip pull up (1 peg assisted) 7 5 3 PB!!

seated rows 95kg 8 7

feeling very sore!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bicep curls 17.5kg 8 5 5

reversre curls 30k plus bar 6 5 3

cg pull ups 7 6 5

thigh ext 87.5h 8 8 6

roatrty calf 150kg 15 10 5


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thinkin of switching to a 4 day routine

mon/tue thur/fri, aslong as i keep seperate body parts will i still be getting decent enough rest?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

another good workout, a few pbs!

dumbell chest press 22.5kg 6 4 3 PB

uprit rows 40k 6 5 4 PB

tricpe skulls 30kg

c lat pull down 95kg 7 7 PB

seated row 95k 7 7


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

rest night tonight, backs bad again aswell!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thats me done for the week now!

few more pbs that are always good, starting to feel abit bigger again now which is good

dumbell curls 20kg 6 6 5 PB

hammers 15kg 6 6 5 PB

cg pull ups 8 6 4

thight ext 87.5kg 8 8 6

roatry calf 150kg 8 8


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

traning bit later tonight, 21 at this coming weekend so thinking of starting my cut after that, hopefully take me up to summer looking fairly cut


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dumbell flys 5kg 7 5 4 PB

side lat raises 17.5kg 7 5 4 PB

weighted dips 25kg 7 5 4 PB

wide grip lat pull downs 95kg 8 8 PB

side barbell rows 35kg 7 7 PB

pbs all round, going good!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work Jay.

Good to see those PB's still coming


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

going for a 4 week harsh cut with the help of xpower (his advice), got caffine, yombhine and eph

carbs breakfast and pre workout, one fast day a week, hoping the test will maintain what muscle i do have ( not much) but still want to try and loose abit of bodyfat before i carry on bulking, will be a intresting experiment


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just had a look thru your progress, great to see you're gettin quality gains and seeing the weights increasing. My moto is alway keep good form over heavy sloppy training, you cant train with injuries. Keep training,


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks mate! hope it continues, another workouut done today

weighted pull ups 10kg 6 6 5 PB

reverse barbell curls 35kg plus bar 8 6 5 PB

standing calf rasies 120kg 7 5 4 PB

deadlift 70kg 5 5

thigh ext 87.5kg 7 7

back still giving me pain so light on dedliftrs, myt hav to complety remove them if it continues will see!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

bench press 90kg 6 6 6

milatry press 55kg 6 5 4

cg bench 40kg 6 6 5

dips 10 10 10

arms are in agony! feel good though!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good saturday morning workout! 21st tonight so that will get quite mad! bday was yesterday but out tonight for it!

wide grip pull ups 6 5 4 PB

seated rows 95kg 10 8 102.5kg 6 PB

bicep curls 20k 6 4 3

p=reacher curls 25kg 8 7

reverse curls 25kg 10 10


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

not trained tonight as usual, have to go tomorw instead! only a small set back..


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Catching up with you Jay and Happy Birthday for Sunday mate! (Late as per usual) How you doing?


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Intrested in this 4 week harsh cut, what does it entail?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

snakebulge said:


> Catching up with you Jay and Happy Birthday for Sunday mate! (Late as per usual) How you doing?


ta mate! where you been hiding haha? how ya getin on?



Rekless said:


> Intrested in this 4 week harsh cut, what does it entail?


 basically fasted cardio 5 days a week

carbs only breakfast and pre workout

yohmbine caffiene supps

one day a week fast

500mg test e a week will be kicking in jsut nicely from this week so hopefully loose abit of blubber in this time! will update reg with how its going

started diet today, traning later on, morning cardio starts tomorw!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> ta mate! where you been hiding haha? how ya getin on?
> 
> basically fasted cardio 5 days a week
> 
> ...


Sounds good.

a whole day with no food though?? Brave man!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

reccomended to me by xpower, maybe have protien shakes,

do u mean brave as in loose muscle, or as in how hard it would be (am thinking abit of both myself, but hopefully the test keeps my muscle) surely one day a week cant harm me to much


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> reccomended to me by xpower, maybe have protien shakes,
> 
> do u mean brave as in loose muscle, or as in how hard it would be (am thinking abit of both myself, but hopefully the test keeps my muscle) surely one day a week cant harm me to much


I meant difficulty!

Doubt you are going to lose much muscle in one day like you have said


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Works well though 

Your body will be in prime condition for some muscle gains afterwards


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well xpower knows how to cut mate go for it


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

exactly, cant help xpower enough since ive met him on here, helps me with near enough everything! and going by his transfomation i can only listen!

good workout tonight

bench 80kg 12 85kg 10 90kg 7 95kg 4

decline press upls 15kg weighted 9 6 6

close grip bench 30kg 10 32.5kg 8 35kg 6

dips (on two benches, uno the type! ha) 15kg weighted 10 10 10

very pleased with bench! got a clear 4 weeks of cutting now, staying away from town and things should all be taking shape!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

nice 40min run done this morning, very slow pace (thats right isnt it for fat loss), almost walking, but i hate walking get to bored!

feel great after it, going to try and get 5 a week in while on this mini cut, should be intresting the results:thumbup1:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> nice 40min run done this morning, *very slow pace (thats right isnt it for fat loss), *almost walking, but i hate walking get to bored!
> 
> feel great after it, going to try and get 5 a week in while on this mini cut, should be intresting the results:thumbup1:


Maybe buy a cheap heart monitor? You want to be at about 130bpm.

Good luck with the cut dude


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ta mate! yer i wouldnt mind getting one of them, the thing is i couldnt run physically any slower so surely thats slow enough? thats how think of it anyway! ha


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

nice shoulders session! in agony when i left

milatry press 50kg 10m 8 6

laterals 12.5kg 12 10 15kg 6

shruygs 37.5kg 12 40kg 10 42.5kg 7

fasting all day tomorw going to be hard mentally sure i will do it tho!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work J.

You'll love the fast


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

currently on a 24 hour fast, started at 10pm last nyt, got 5 hours left! they are going to be so hard arghhhh


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

scouse_jay said:


> currently on a 24 hour fast, started at 10pm last nyt, got 5 hours left! they are going to be so hard arghhhh


You having nothing at all? BCAA's etc?

A lot of Coffee i think haha!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

mate literally had water all day thats it, untill tomorw!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

no caffeine :whistling:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry forgot! just not in coffee form ha!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry to stick my arm in the thread but i am on a serious cut would adding a "fast" day to my week be benificial? i am natty but got a medium amount of muscle on me not massive but by no means small  thanks


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

im not to sure mate, i dont thing it would be too good on keeping muscle without gear if your doing it once a week! but im still learing myself, start a thread about it and maybe some of the more expiernced lads could help?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

am sure me mum and dad want me back to a fat boy like when i was 16/17, just brought a massive indian in and offerd me some and on a fast.. o well willpower beats indan!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good an ya mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just had me scrambled egg on toast! tasted so much better! that fasting thing proper plays with ya head, dont realise how much you want food! got mince for dinner today! then some more with rice before traning tonight! going good so far!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just got in from doing back..

wide grip pull ups 8 6 5

back dumbell rows 35kg 10 9 40kg 7

seated rows 95k 8 6

inverted rows 7 6 5

going to do biceps/forearms and cardio tomorow! cant wait!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work Jay.

Good to use that will power too


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done biceps, felt tired wont be traning biceps day after back again a dont think! just happend this week because only way i could fit in

curls 17.5kg 10 8 6

straight bar curls 25kg 10 till failure (narrow grip)

close grip pull ups 7 6

reverse curls 25kg 10 10 8


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

just done a nice hours run very slow pace, winning so far at stayin in!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

feeling fresh on a sunday for first time in a while! proud of myself!:laugh:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anyway will be starting this journal back up, currnetly cutting! go away 3 weeks last thursday so need to keep trimming the fat off

just weighed in at just under 13 stone, started at 14 stone 7!

carb up today maybe?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

curent pic.. on a cut atm.. what you think?

View attachment 60785


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

height-6ft2

not to sure on weight, scales are broke so will get that up asap around 13-14 stone though NOW ABOUT 16 STONE

waist-34inch now 35INCH

chest-42inch NOW 45 INCH

biceps-12.5 14(flexed) NOW 16 FLEXED

shoulders 48.5inch NOT MEASURED

nek-16inch NOT MEASURED

will get some new pics of where i am at, happy with them improvemtns,

will keep this log going in new year if anyones intrested


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see you updating regularly :lol:


----------

